# Donor Sperm for frozen transfer - does low motility cause defects?



## tayto123 (Nov 5, 2017)

Hello, all! I had an egg collection today of 25 eggs only to find out that the donor sperm, once thawed was not motile enough for IVF. The clinic suggested ICSI - which as I understand brings more risk. Does anyone know if the low motility sperm could cause defects also?

Thanks, 
xx


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi tayto,

We had ICSI too for the same reason I think. Often frozen sperm just doesn't thaw great. 
Our first round with normal IVF had a 50% fertilisation rate, the second round with ICSI and the same donor was 66%. I'm currently 19 weeks pregnant and baby seems fine *touch wood* so far. I've never heard anything about a link between ICSI and defects/abnormalities.

Hopefully you'll have good news at your fertilisation call tomorrow and it will put your mind at rest 

Herts x


----------



## tayto123 (Nov 5, 2017)

Hello, ok thanks. Yes I was just interested to know if there was a link with the low motility sperm etc... thanks for your help & I hope all continues to go well for you.


----------

